# 07k with manual transmission rpm at 70 mph



## jhorne (Feb 5, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what their rpm is at 70 mph with the 07k and manual transmission and possibly what your differential final drive ratio is? I've done an 07k swap in my mk2 using a 2009 CBTA 07k with a mk4 02J (EGT code) 5 speed with a 4.235 final drive ratio. I'm running at about 3800 rpm at 70 mph. Seems a little high. I suspect I should have found an 02J out of a VR6 car. Their final drive ratio is 3.389


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Yikes. I was looking at it compared to my corrado vr6 ratios last night swapped a .717 5th and a 3.94 final. 3200ish around 70mph in 5th is what it would result. I'm thinking of going back to the corrado 3.64 ratio. This all o2a though the ratios were similar I believe. Corrado just has the sometimes annoyingly long 3rd (2.5 isn't quite as bad). I think something in the 3.6x region would work well although 5th may seem a little short. Maybe swap in a taller 5th while doing the diff? Could even do it later since it can be done on the car fairly easily. Just don't drop as much as I did with the corrado trans ha ha. 

I'm really curious about swapping an 07 2.5 into my corrado.. could you shed some light on physical mounting of the 07k? I'd be starting with 2 complete cars, would use engine/ECU/cluster/harness/pedal from the jetta. I believe the vr6 radiator will be sufficient. No AC...

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhorne (Feb 5, 2020)

*thanks for gear info*

Check out the Corrado 07k swaps on Fabless Manufacturing's facebook page. I used their crossmember and mounting system and it fits great!


----------



## jhorne (Feb 5, 2020)

*VR6 rad*

and yes the VR6 radiator works great. I'm not running any fans this fall and winter. My temp runs bout 85-93C. I'll mount them when I get AC up and running next summer.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the lead!

I believe my car to be somewhere between MK2/3 more closely MK3 related, but wonder if that would still be a solution..

BTW 70MPH was right near 3K RPM in a stock 07 2.5 Jetta.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

GTIVRon said:


> Thanks for the lead!
> 
> I believe my car to be somewhere between MK2/3 more closely MK3 related, but wonder if that would still be a solution..
> 
> BTW 70MPH was right near 3K RPM in a stock 07 2.5 Jetta.


FWIW: RPM for my '12 JSW 2.5 auto at 70MPH is 2800.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Verified it myself.. (the tach is soo well marked too..)

a hair over 2800 RPM at 70 MPH. 07 5-speed manual.

3.389 may be a bit too lazy, I think a 3.647 (EHA code, not sure what that was in) would be a fairly happy medium.

Don't recommend this on a phone, but check out:
https://www.blocklayer.com/rpm-gear.aspx


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

You'll need either a 5th gear swap or taller tire, maybe both, in order to achieve a lower cruising RPM - that's the easier solution.

Find an online gear calculator and start playing with .71, .74 and .75 5th gear ratios and see what RPM's it's turning with your current tire diameter. A more involved solution is going to be a trans swap to one with more favorable ratios, another option would be complete tear down to change the 4.24 final drive, but that's more work when compared to swapping complete transmissions.

Also, I'm wondering how is first gear is with your current set up?

Figure, the EGT trans has a 3.77 first paired with 4.24 final, that's pretty much the shortest first gear there is when using factory parts. I've driven around a 3.30 first with 4.24 final and on 23" tires was almost non-existent, it would just blow the tires off everywhere. They get away with that set up on the low output cars, like the 2.0L MK4's, because they're bigger, or heavier, and need the gear assistance to get them up and moving.


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

2006 VW Rabbit HGR trans. 3.65 final ratio. .84 5th ratio. 24.9 tire diameter. 205 55 16. 

2896 RPM at 70MPH. 

HGR trans 
Final 3.65
1st 3.78
2nd 2.12
3rd 1.36
4th 1.03
5th .84 


I believe only 2005.5 and 2006 Rabbit and Jetta got .84 5th gear ratio. They switched to .78 in 2007 for better cruising at highway speeds. The motor is torquey enough for .78. I have a 2006 Rabbit and 5th has plenty of uphill pull. Never have to downshift. 

I commute in this car and if I take it easy I can get 31 mpg. If I drive like an ass$&@¢ I get 28mpg. 

It’s a fun car to drive and I like the gearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

